# Australia visa



## Prabhjotsingh2244 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi sir, i am prabhjot singh from india. In 2011 i completed my masters from australia sydney then i returned back to india before my student visa expired. I didnt applied for temporary residence as i didnt get sufficient ielts band. Therefore, i came back to india and few months later from india i appied for vistor visa of australia and got refused.if i want to come again in australia so i can i come on student visa again or its not possible to visit aus again..hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


----------

